# Did the Taxi Drive Held at Gunpoint by the 3 Escaped Violent Criminals in LA Do the



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

right thing albeit you can say he did the right thing because he survived but based on what I read in the papers I think he's incredibly lucky. From what I read today, he drove the escapees to Target and Wal-Mart where he was held by gunpoint by one of them inside. What he should have done and what I would have done if I didn't freeze was make a break for it in the Mall as if they might not have shot as they would have attracted immediate attention and take my chances rather than be at their mercy. As it was, one of them wanted to kill him. What do you think? Wouldn't you have tried to make a break for it in the mall?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> right thing albeit you can say he did the right thing because he survived but based on what I read in the papers I think he's incredibly lucky. From what I read today, he drove the escapees to Target and Wal-Mart where he was held by gunpoint by one of them inside. What he should have done and what I would have done if I didn't freeze was make a break for it in the Mall as if they might not have shot as they would have attracted immediate attention and take my chances rather than be at their mercy. As it was, one of them wanted to kill him. What do you think? Wouldn't you have tried to make a break for it in the mall?


please provide a link to the news article that you're basing this on?


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

http://www.latimes.com/local/orangecounty/la-me-0203-jail-escape-hostage-20160203-story.html


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

From all the news stories I have read or heard about this the same inmate who held the gun on the taxi driver is the same one who saved his life.

Bac Duong is the inmate who held the taxi driver at gunpoint. Duong got into a fist fight with one of the other fugitives (Hossein Nayeri) about killing the taxi driver. The next morning when Nayeri and the third fugitive were away getting the windows of the stolen van tinted Duong took the taxi driver and his taxi back to Orange County to turn himself in.

There was only one gun between the three of them.

http://ktla.com/2016/02/01/timeline...nhunt-to-be-detailed-charges-to-be-announced/


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a link with an account from the taxi driver about what happened.

http://abc7.com/news/kidnapped-cab-driver-says-1-of-3-orange-county-inmates-saved-his-life/1185258/


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> right thing albeit you can say he did the right thing because he survived but based on what I read in the papers I think he's incredibly lucky. From what I read today, he drove the escapees to Target and Wal-Mart where he was held by gunpoint by one of them inside. What he should have done and what I would have done if I didn't freeze was make a break for it in the Mall as if they might not have shot as they would have attracted immediate attention and take my chances rather than be at their mercy. As it was, one of them wanted to kill him. What do you think? Wouldn't you have tried to make a break for it in the mall?


pretty tough question. do you play along and hope for a better chance to get away, a police intervention, or they just tie you up and take off... or do you risk the one guy in that trio that apparently wanted to execute the hostage.

unfortunately CA does not subscribe to the warm seat plan in the execution chamber that Texas does, instead we warehouse these guys in facilities they are ultimately able to find a way out, if the corrections system doesn't accidentally release them by mistake (or on purpose!)

too many bleeding heart liberals and too many ruthless criminals. Never a good combination.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

What do you think you would do? Make a break at a large store with people or just play along and hope for the best? Based on what I've read on this forum and some abduction stories I've seen on Dateline and 48 Hours, I would make a run. Of course I'm saying this on the computer and not being held at gunpoint where I probably would be scared chitless.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

It's easy to "Monday morning quarterback" these situations. What it all boils down to is he survived a violent encounter and although probably shaken is not any worse for wear. That means he did the right thing. You do the best you can at the time to survive. If that means doing what you're told you do that, if it means fighting back then you fight back. Each circumstance is different and if you come out alive and without any significant disfigurement then it's a win.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Dakine said:


> pretty tough question. do you play along and hope for a better chance to get away, a police intervention, or they just tie you up and take off... or do you risk the one guy in that trio that apparently wanted to execute the hostage.
> 
> unfortunately CA does not subscribe to the warm seat plan in the execution chamber that Texas does, instead we warehouse these guys in facilities they are ultimately able to find a way out, if the corrections system doesn't accidentally release them by mistake (or on purpose!)
> 
> too many bleeding heart liberals and too many ruthless criminals. Never a good combination.


Dakine:

Along time ago in a distant universe, I got into a debate regarding the implementation of the "3 Strike Law in California". The only objection I had to the law was it did not go far enough! I figure if a person has been convicted and spent 2 terms in prison, then this person is not worth the cost of a life time of incarceration on the third conviction.  This debate was held at a community college in California and as you can guess, it was not received well.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah I can't argue with that but the fact was one of the 2 guys was planning to kill him. I would have made a run assuming I wasn't frozen with fear. The main thing he had in his favor was the guy with the gun knowing that if he used it in the store, they in all likelihood would have been caught immediately or soon thereafter.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well first off I wouldn't have kidnapped the driver of the Taxi. Hostages rarely help you escape. Instead once I escaped from the jail, called the taxi and it arrived I would use it as a misdirection to keep the police off my scent. You know, drop some vague hints about my plans to the driver overheard but it wasn't too obvious. Then when I let him go he would give the police my misinformation and hopefully I could stay on the run longer.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

When you are in that type of situation, your best bet is to stay calm, pray, & go with your gut. Your senses & intuition pick up way more information than you can process & even if you could process it, you'd likely dismiss it.


----------

